# INVITATION for Auditors - 2212 Group from 1st July 2017



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi People,

I have been surfing various platforms to seek invitation criteria / details for Auditors group but been unsuccessful. So thought to have a separate thread were we, specially Auditors, can gather together to share information as much as we can.

Starting from myself, below are my details:

*Skilled Individual | Internal Auditor - 221214*
Age: 30 Points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 10 Points
English 10 Points
*Total Points: 65*
EOI DOE : April 29, 2017 (65 Points for 189 & 65+5 Points - 190 [NSW])
EOI Invitation : :fingerscrossed:

Keen to see more updates from you guys.. 

Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Auditor reporting in . I was invited by nsw in feb 2017


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi.. I have 65 points for 189. My occupation is External Auditor. My points breakdown are as below:

Age: 30
English : 20
Assessment : 15

EOI date of effect is 20 April 2017.

What can I expect?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hi.. I have 65 points for 189. My occupation is External Auditor. My points breakdown are as below:
> 
> Age: 30
> English : 20
> ...


Hi, we both are in the same boat. My DOE is 29 April but I am for Internal Auditor. Lets see when we can have any update.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Auditor reporting in . I was invited by nsw in feb 2017


Hi commie_rick,

I hope if NSW invites us soon with 65 points.


----------



## leywes (Jul 12, 2017)

2212 - External Auditor
DOE: 15th June 2017
Total points - 75
Age - 30 points
English - 20 points
Qualifications+Australian Study requirements - 20 points
NAATI - 5 points 

No invitation


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

leywes said:


> 2212 - External Auditor
> DOE: 15th June 2017
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30 points
> ...


From your profile, it means that the cutoff for 12th July round would be at-least 75 points with DOE before 15th June for sure. That is sad!


----------



## leywes (Jul 12, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> From your profile, it means that the cutoff for 12th July round would be at-least 75 points with DOE before 15th June for sure. That is sad!


One of the Chinese sources said someone lodged their EOI on 11/07/2017 with 80 points got their invitation for Auditor. There is no invitation for 75 points.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Hi commie_rick,
> 
> I hope if NSW invites us soon with 65 points.


Good luck bullet


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

leywes said:


> One of the Chinese sources said someone lodged their EOI on 11/07/2017 with 80 points got their invitation for Auditor. There is no invitation for 75 points.


Let us have the 12 July round results and we will have the cuttoff points and dates. I believe it should hopefully be 75 points having DOE later than 7th April but before 15th June. Lets see what comes out.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Good luck bullet


Thanks. And hope you have your grant soon. Do update us. 

Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Let us have the 12 July round results and we will have the cuttoff points and dates. I believe it should hopefully be 75 points having DOE later than 7th April but before 15th June. Lets see what comes out.


Auditor groups have a back log of 4 to 6 months for 189. Notwithstanding that I was invited by nsw 70+5. My 189 application isn't invited so . So 65 pointers might take even longer


----------



## Xavier91 (Jul 12, 2017)

2212 - External Auditor
DOE: 29/05/2017
Total points - 75
Age - 30 points
English - 20 points
Australian Study requirements - 20 points
NAATI - 5 points 
No EOI


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Thanks. And hope you have your grant soon. Do update us.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks. I haven't heard of Auditors receiving grant this year. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

221214 - Internal Auditor
75 points
EOI DOE : 03.07.2017

Subscribing


----------



## tkuriyan (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Friends

I am an internal auditor. I have done the assessment and now preparing for PTE but what are the chances internal auditor in the 2017-18 intake. Is it worth trying?

Internal Auditor

Vettasses - +ve
Experience - 5 points
qualification - 15 Points
Age - 25 Points
Partner skills - 5 Points
PTE - fingerscrossed:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Xavier91 said:


> 2212 - External Auditor
> DOE: 29/05/2017
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30 points
> ...


It means cutoff would be higher than at least:
75 points
DOE: Before 29th May 2017.

Quite disappointing...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tkuriyan said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am an internal auditor. I have done the assessment and now preparing for PTE but what are the chances internal auditor in the 2017-18 intake. Is it worth trying?
> 
> ...


Hey friend,

As per your profile, you should target 79 each in PTE to get a total of 70 points. Else it would be much difficult.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Thanks. I haven't heard of Auditors receiving grant this year. Keeping my fingers crossed


The FY year has just started. You will get it soon. 

Best wishes. Good luck!


----------



## tkuriyan (Sep 19, 2016)

Any idea on occupation ceilling


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

Hi there,
External auditor 221213
EOI 19.04.17 65points
07.06.17 updated to 70 points

No Invitation yet((((


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

tkuriyan said:


> Any idea on occupation ceilling


Should have many slots since the financial year just started


----------



## tkuriyan (Sep 19, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Should have many slots since the financial year just started


Can you please share your points?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tkuriyan said:


> Any idea on occupation ceilling


I think the update will be out together with the 12 July round results.. May be after 17th july.. lets wait..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

diakov said:


> Hi there,
> External auditor 221213
> EOI 19.04.17 65points
> 07.06.17 updated to 70 points
> ...


Hey bro,

Lets wait for 2-3 more rounds to clear-up the backlog of specially 75 pointers.. Meanwhile you can also opt for NSW - 190. They will surely invite you sooner than 189 as the last DOE Cutoff for 189 is from end of December. So it will take some time to reach you.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Lets wait for 2-3 more rounds to clear-up the backlog of specially 75 pointers.. Meanwhile you can also opt for NSW - 190. They will surely invite you sooner than 189 as the last DOE Cutoff for 189 is from end of December. So it will take some time to reach you.


Agree . 70+5 ss sends out invitations from nsw a few months after EOI lodgement


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

External Auditor 75 Points DOE 13/4/17 
Status: Not invited :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Ash144 said:


> External Auditor 75 Points DOE 13/4/17
> Status: Not invited :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So its getting worst now.. Cutoff points might have closed on 80 points maybe or the max it would be:

Points: 75
Date of Effect: Between 7th April - 13th April 2017


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Ash144 said:


> External Auditor 75 Points DOE 13/4/17
> Status: Not invited :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BulletAK said:


> So its getting worst now.. Cutoff points might have closed on 80 points maybe or the max it would be:
> 
> Points: 75
> Date of Effect: Between 7th April - 13th April 2017


190 has 2 year moral obligations , I suggest you guys go for it instead of playing the waiting game


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> 190 has 2 year moral obligations , I suggest you guys go for it instead of playing the waiting game


Already opted for 190 NSW but with 65+5 points  Dont know when we will hear something from NSW.


----------



## tkuriyan (Sep 19, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> 190 has 2 year moral obligations , I suggest you guys go for it instead of playing the waiting game


Can you please share your points break up


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Already opted for 190 NSW but with 65+5 points  Dont know when we will hear something from NSW.


How about getting a higher score for English?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> How about getting a higher score for English?


Already working on it bro. But the problem is, PTE is not available here in my country. Need to travel abroad that costs 5X more for just an attempt. :frusty:

Competing just got more difficult for us..


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Already working on it bro. But the problem is, PTE is not available here in my country. Need to travel abroad that costs 5X more for just an attempt. :frusty:
> 
> Competing just got more difficult for us..


I understand that costs is the most common barrier. Good luck buddy


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> I understand that costs is the most common barrier. Good luck buddy


Thanks for your wishes bro.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Any chance this financial year for 70+ 5ss (NSW) external auditor?
EOI DOE 16/6/17

Superior English but no experience.

Please suggest. thank you.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sumitsagar said:


> Any chance this financial year for 70+ 5ss (NSW) external auditor?
> EOI DOE 16/6/17
> 
> Superior English but no experience.
> ...


Highly possible . I was a 60 pointer until I re sit pte in January 2017. My score was bumped up to 70+5. I was invited on feb by nsw. I'm sure you stand a high chance


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for reply. I also asked you on another thread but may be you didn't get my message. 

If you don't mind can you share your date of effect with 70+5 and whether you had any experience. Also if you can share your points breakdown. 

Just wanna gauge if my profile has any chances or to consider PY or Naati. 

Thanks again. 



commie_rick said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance this financial year for 70+ 5ss (NSW) external auditor?
> ...


----------



## Figa (May 3, 2016)

Hi auditors, 

External auditor
80 points
DOE 14/7/17


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Figa said:


> Hi auditors,
> 
> External auditor
> 80 points
> DOE 14/7/17




Just prepare to lodge your visa application as your invite is guaranteed on 26 July. Good luck!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sumitsagar said:


> Any chance this financial year for 70+ 5ss (NSW) external auditor?
> EOI DOE 16/6/17
> 
> Superior English but no experience.
> ...




You will get it within 1-2 months I guess. Invite will come for sure.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Figa said:


> Hi auditors,
> 
> External auditor
> 80 points
> DOE 14/7/17


189 or 190 ?


----------



## Gk.0731 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi guys,
External auditor
70 points
Doe Feb 16, 2017
Any idea whether I have any chance this year?
Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Gk.0731 said:


> Hi guys,
> External auditor
> 70 points
> Doe Feb 16, 2017
> ...


Certainly you have. Just wait for 1-2 months and the things will clear up. Suggestion: Opt for 190 as well.


----------



## Gk.0731 (Mar 28, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Gk.0731 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Yes, I applied for NSW on the same day but no invite so far ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Gk.0731 said:


> Yes, I applied for NSW on the same day but no invite so far ?


It will come. New fiscal year has just started. Give it some time.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Gk.0731 said:


> Hi guys,
> External auditor
> 70 points
> Doe Feb 16, 2017
> ...


70 points including or excluding state sponsorship?


----------



## Gk.0731 (Mar 28, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Gk.0731 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


DOE feb 16,2017
External auditor
189- 70
190- 70+5


----------



## Figa (May 3, 2016)

For 189, 80 points.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Gk.0731 said:


> Hi guys,
> External auditor
> 70 points
> Doe Feb 16, 2017
> ...


70+5 state sponsorship will get invitations within two months .
I believe yours is 189 which the cut off point is at 75 doe, April 2017. I believe waiting time will be 6 months to a year


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Certainly you have. Just wait for 1-2 months and the things will clear up. Suggestion: Opt for 190 as well.


I like lodged 189 , 70 points since Jan 2017. I haven't been invited yet. Our buddy will take longer than that


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Gk.0731 said:


> DOE feb 16,2017
> External auditor
> 189- 70
> 190- 70+5


This is very strange. Your points are same as mine and I lodged EOI on January 2017. I received nsw invitations on feb . I'm surprised that you didn't


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Figa said:


> For 189, 80 points.


Wow seriously? That's high points . You should be getting 189 and 190 invitations very soon


----------



## Figa (May 3, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Wow seriously? That's high points . You should be getting 189 and 190 invitations very soon


Yes, but you have no idea how much stress included before achieving it! I think like all of us.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> This is very strange. Your points are same as mine and I lodged EOI on January 2017. I received nsw invitations on feb . I'm surprised that you didn't




Because NSW hasn't invited after Feb and maybe he just missed it by few days. So soon he should get it from NSW and for 189, it will take time for sure.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Figa said:


> Yes, but you have no idea how much stress included before achieving it! I think like all of us.


All of us went through stress to achieve the EOI points


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> All of us went through stress to achieve the EOI points


Still fighting to secure invite with 65 points... Although trying hard to get 79+ in PTE to get additional 10 points..


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Still fighting to secure invite with 65 points... Although trying hard to get 79+ in PTE to get additional 10 points..


Last I checked cut off point for 189 for auditors is 75. Yes you need the additional ten points if you wanna get 189. 

How about five points by claiming your spouse and apply for 190?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Last I checked cut off point for 189 for auditors is 75. Yes you need the additional ten points if you wanna get 189.
> 
> How about five points by claiming your spouse and apply for 190?


The problem is, my wife has bachelors in Media Sciences but she don't have enough experience and I think for a positive skill assessment at least 1 year of experience is required.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone received grant today ?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Commie Rick can you share your points breakdown and doe for auditor nsw 190. Thanks mate.


----------



## Kevin23 (Mar 16, 2017)

Tonight is the night, everyone!!! May God bless auditors.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kevin23 said:


> Tonight is the night, everyone!!! May God bless auditors.


I really hope so Kevin. Hope at least people having 75+ points get invited.

All the best guys.. Please do report the information here if you come across any.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Kevin23 said:


> Tonight is the night, everyone!!! May God bless auditors.


What's going on tonight


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> I really hope so Kevin. Hope at least people having 75+ points get invited.
> 
> All the best guys.. Please do report the information here if you come across any.


Hello Bullet ak, how's it going


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> What's going on tonight





commie_rick said:


> Hello Bullet ak, how's it going


Hi bro,

Tonight the 189 round again. The 2nd round of July 2017.

Lets see what happens as we have seen people having 75+ points waiting for the invite in the previous round. So we all hoping that they get invited in this round.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. I have made a sheet. Please fill in your data and kindly do update it whenever required changes are pending. It will help us all. 

Please remember, this sheet can only have data of those who belong to Auditors group (ANZSCO GROUP: 2212XX). Thanks.

Auditors (2212 Group) - Australia PR

_PS. Few cells are locked, just leave them and they will be auto-filled upon your input on other cells._


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. I have made a sheet. Please fill in your data and kindly do update it whenever required changes are pending. It will help us all.
> 
> Please remember, this sheet can only have data of those who belong to Auditors group (ANZSCO GROUP: 2212XX). Thanks.
> 
> ...


Ok will do it tonight


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Ok will do it tonight


Thanks mate.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Thanks mate.


The collected data will be good for data analytics


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> The collected data will be good for data analytics


Certainly bro..


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. I have made a sheet. Please fill in your data and kindly do update it whenever required changes are pending. It will help us all.
> 
> Please remember, this sheet can only have data of those who belong to Auditors group (ANZSCO GROUP: 2212XX). Thanks.
> 
> ...



completed. i noticed that this year only 2 auditors were granted visa. the longest took 11 months even though there was no employment verification. this is rather depressing


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> completed. i noticed that this year only 2 auditors were granted visa. the longest took 11 months even though there was no employment verification. this is rather depressing


Yeah but this data is very very limited. I have just created this sheet so don't rely on the number of grants this year yet. As far as the time period is concerned, yeah DIBP has updated the processing times from 9 months till 13 months now for 190 visa.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Yeah but this data is very very limited. I have just created this sheet so don't rely on the number of grants this year yet. As far as the time period is concerned, yeah DIBP has updated the processing times from 9 months till 13 months now for 190 visa.



to begin with, auditor group is one of the smallest group in expat forum
i guess we have to work with whatever data we have


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> to begin with, auditor group is one of the smallest group in expat forum
> i guess we have to work with whatever data we have


Yeah. You are right..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys? Any update? Anyone from this thread got invited? Please break this killing silence.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

75 points EOI 3/7/17 no invite


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> 75 points EOI 3/7/17 no invite




What the hell is going on with us.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> What the hell is going on with us.




I presume either the number of 80 pointers has raised significantly or they simply decided not to invite auditors in July 17.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> I presume either the number of 80 pointers has raised significantly or they simply decided not to invite auditors in July 17.




This is not possible. Because Auditors are their in the new occupation list. I presume maybe its a technical glitch. Or might be because of only 1000 number of invites per round, very few or none are getting it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Yeah but this data is very very limited. I have just created this sheet so don't rely on the number of grants this year yet. As far as the time period is concerned, yeah DIBP has updated the processing times from 9 months till 13 months now for 190 visa.


there is a bigger already available pool of data, not sure what duplication adds, just result in even less data in one single source.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> there is a bigger already available pool of data, not sure what duplication adds, just result in even less data in one single source.




We know andy. The problem is, we are not getting any single invite reported since July 12. So we have just gathered all together to discuss and evaluate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> We know andy. The problem is, we are not getting any single invite reported since July 12. So we have just gathered all together to discuss and evaluate.


Yes.. i know.. i dont understand why.. was checking even early today.. i pray ofr you guys, that it will move.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> I presume either the number of 80 pointers has raised significantly or they simply decided not to invite auditors in July 17.




I have noticed that 2339 guys are also not invited. Their might be some problem or may be low number of invites i.e 1000 are causing this issue.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.. i know.. i dont understand why.. was checking even early today.. i pray ofr you guys, that it will move.




Thanks Andy. Sincere prayers needed. Tension is on rise now!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> 75 points EOI 3/7/17 no invite




Hey bro. You will hopefully get it in the next round. See below screenshot:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

One more invite reported:

221213 - External Auditor 
75 Points
DOE: 24 April, 2017


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank god


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hey bro. You will hopefully get it in the next round. See below screenshot:




Cheers bro. Let's all hope for the best


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

rival50 said:


> 75 points EOI 3/7/17 no invite


189? I think the bar has been raised to 80


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> What the hell is going on with us.


It should be what the hell is going on with Dibp


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Commie Rick what's your points breakdown for 190 nsw.thanks. And eoi date of effect.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

leywes said:


> 2212 - External Auditor
> DOE: 15th June 2017
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30 points
> ...


Hey bro,

Did you get the invite yet?

Please update. Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Xavier91 said:


> 2212 - External Auditor
> DOE: 29/05/2017
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30 points
> ...


Hey bro,

Have you got the invite yet? Please update.

Thanks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Ash144 said:


> External Auditor 75 Points DOE 13/4/17
> Status: Not invited :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

You must have got the invite. Please confirm, it will help us.

Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sumitsagar said:


> Commie Rick what's your points breakdown for 190 nsw.thanks. And eoi date of effect.


It's in my signature


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sumitsagar said:


> Commie Rick what's your points breakdown for 190 nsw.thanks. And eoi date of effect.


His points breakdown:

Internal auditor 70+5

EOI submission : 11/01/2017
Invitation : 9/2/2017
NSW approval : 27/2/2017 
VISA lodged : 4/3/2017 
Co contact : 27/3/2017
Info uploaded : 19/5/2017
Grant : xx


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> It's in my signature


He might be using tapatalk and their we cant see signatures bro.. Thats why he is asking..


----------



## simran89 (Jul 26, 2017)

Waiting for invitation For external auditor 189 & 190
points 189 (70)
190 (75)
Age 30
study 15+5+5 (Australian 2 year study + regional area)
PTE 10
Professional Year 5
NSW 5
Eoi lodged for nsw 20/07/2017
eoi for 189 lodged 10/07/2016 with 60 points and updated with 10 points on 18/07/2017.
waiting for invitation.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

simran89 said:


> Waiting for invitation For external auditor 189 & 190
> points 189 (70)
> 190 (75)
> Age 30
> ...


Hi Simran,

Can you please also post your details here. All members here have posted their details. Kindly do update this as well when required. Thanks.

https://goo.gl/k8TAek


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

simran89 said:


> Waiting for invitation For external auditor 189 & 190
> points 189 (70)
> 190 (75)
> Age 30
> ...


Hi Simran,

You have 70 points without state right? Please correct that in the sheet as points are without state. Thanks


----------



## tikitiki (Jul 15, 2017)

I personally like it when auditors are not invited these rounds. It means the department will clear backlog of accountants first, many of whom also lodged another eoi for EA. So they wont take up the auditors' places which are already limited


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tikitiki said:


> I personally like it when auditors are not invited these rounds. It means the department will clear backlog of accountants first, many of whom also lodged another eoi for EA. So they wont take up the auditors' places which are already limited


Hi,

I would agree to your point that we already have very limited quota. However, auditors have been invited in the last round.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

DOE is November of last year .. still not a beep .. it's gonna be a long wait fella's 

Hold on


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiso91 said:


> DOE is November of last year .. still not a beep .. it's gonna be a long wait fella's
> 
> Hold on


Hi Mate,

Welcome to the waiting list of Auditors.

Can you please also fill in your details here? https://goo.gl/k8TAek

Please keep it updated as well when you encounter any changes. Thanks.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Welcome to the waiting list of Auditors.
> 
> ...


Done.

Any idea when should I get invited ? I mean Am the oldest guy with DOE on the bunch so I should be the one who opens the door for others


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiso91 said:


> Done.
> 
> Any idea when should I get invited ? I mean Am the oldest guy with DOE on the bunch so I should be the one who opens the door for others


Haha.. Really true.. Me too in the same boat but having DOE of April 2017, 65 points. So I will strongly follow you. I hope that we should get some update in 1-2 months or after 2-4 rounds. Lets c what happens. Strongly waiting for NSW to wakeup and shower some invites on us.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Haha.. Really true.. Me too in the same boat but having DOE of April 2017, 65 points. So I will strongly follow you. I hope that we should get some update in 1-2 months or after 2-4 rounds. Lets c what happens. Strongly waiting for NSW to wakeup and shower some invites on us.


Don't even dream about NSW ,they are more busy with other occupations that are important to them , ours isn't as technical or rare as other occupations, as entry to such occupation require basic education in many cases compared to medical or engineering jobs.

But, hope still there. Am trying to push up my points , wish to sit for PTE again in early August, extra 10 points are 99.9999% guarantee of an ITA.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

leywes said:


> 2212 - External Auditor
> DOE: 15th June 2017
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30 points
> ...





Xavier91 said:


> 2212 - External Auditor
> DOE: 29/05/2017
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30 points
> ...





rival50 said:


> 221214 - Internal Auditor
> 75 points
> EOI DOE : 03.07.2017
> 
> Subscribing





tkuriyan said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am an internal auditor. I have done the assessment and now preparing for PTE but what are the chances internal auditor in the 2017-18 intake. Is it worth trying?
> 
> ...





diakov said:


> Hi there,
> External auditor 221213
> EOI 19.04.17 65points
> 07.06.17 updated to 70 points
> ...





Ash144 said:


> External Auditor 75 Points DOE 13/4/17
> Status: Not invited :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sumitsagar said:


> Any chance this financial year for 70+ 5ss (NSW) external auditor?
> EOI DOE 16/6/17
> 
> Superior English but no experience.
> ...





Figa said:


> Hi auditors,
> 
> External auditor
> 80 points
> DOE 14/7/17





Gk.0731 said:


> Hi guys,
> External auditor
> 70 points
> Doe Feb 16, 2017
> ...





rival50 said:


> 75 points EOI 3/7/17 no invite





simran89 said:


> Waiting for invitation For external auditor 189 & 190
> points 189 (70)
> 190 (75)
> Age 30
> ...





tikitiki said:


> I personally like it when auditors are not invited these rounds. It means the department will clear backlog of accountants first, many of whom also lodged another eoi for EA. So they wont take up the auditors' places which are already limited





yiso91 said:


> DOE is November of last year .. still not a beep .. it's gonna be a long wait fella's
> 
> Hold on


Guys.. Would you like to join the Whatsapp group of Auditors? Please ping me in private with your number and I will add you.

_PS. Please dont post your numbers here, instead, ping me in private as it's against the forum rules._


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiso91 said:


> Don't even dream about NSW ,they are more busy with other occupations that are important to them , ours isn't as technical or rare as other occupations, as entry to such occupation require basic education in many cases compared to medical or engineering jobs.
> 
> But, hope still there. Am trying to push up my points , wish to sit for PTE again in early August, extra 10 points are 99.9999% guarantee of an ITA.


Yeah very true. Me too preparing for PTE when ever I am finding myself free. Anticipating an attempt in September or October maybe.. Hope to hear something from NSW before it.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Yeah very true. Me too preparing for PTE when ever I am finding myself free. Anticipating an attempt in September or October maybe.. Hope to hear something from NSW before it.


Goodluck


----------



## simran89 (Jul 26, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Simran,
> 
> You have 70 points without state right? Please correct that in the sheet as points are without state. Thanks


yes. its done. thx.
hope i will get invitation from NSW soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tikitiki (Jul 15, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> yiso91 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't even dream about NSW ,they are more busy with other occupations that are important to them , ours isn't as technical or rare as other occupations, as entry to such occupation require basic education in many cases compared to medical or engineering jobs.
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think nsw will ever invite 65 pointers. They will invite high pointers first. For those with the same points they begin to compare their English scores, exp. years, and lastly DOE. So it's sad to say but pte is the only way to go. But again if u have 75+5 u dont even have to submit 190.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yiso91 said:


> Don't even dream about NSW ,they are more busy with other occupations that are important to them , ours isn't as technical or rare as other occupations, as entry to such occupation require basic education in many cases compared to medical or engineering jobs.
> 
> But, hope still there. Am trying to push up my points , wish to sit for PTE again in early August, extra 10 points are 99.9999% guarantee of an ITA.


Auditors are equally important and short of labor as this occupation appears in the list of occupations in nsw website . In addition, it appeared for 489, 457 for regions in north shore, last time I check this was in dec 2015.
Bear in mind that the Aussie visa is based on Economic demands and requires labor testing- hiring of foreigners have to be justified with reasons . These are the requirements by federal government. Nsw government wouldn't be a fool to spend time and money to study on industries short of man power .

I've reasonable assurance to believe that nsw needs us.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

tikitiki said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think nsw will ever invite 65 pointers. They will invite high pointers first. For those with the same points they begin to compare their English scores, exp. years, and lastly DOE. So it's sad to say but pte is the only way to go. But again if u have 75+5 u dont even have to submit 190.


You are not wrong . I waited as a 60+5 pointer without any invitation


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

tikitiki said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think nsw will ever invite 65 pointers. They will invite high pointers first. For those with the same points they begin to compare their English scores, exp. years, and lastly DOE. So it's sad to say but pte is the only way to go. But again if u have 75+5 u dont even have to submit 190.


Hi

It's not impossible but it's very difficult and won't happen in our busy occupation at this moment, there is simply more demand than the usual 1400 annual quote and remember it's 2212 (for 4 occupations and not just one)

So, try your absolute best to work up your points beacuse being at 60's won't cut it , it just won't happen unless a miracle happened and I don't know about you but miracles are long gone 

Regards,,,


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Auditors are equally important and short of labor as this occupation appears in the list of occupations in nsw website . In addition, it appeared for 489, 457 for regions in north shore, last time I check this was in dec 2015.
> Bear in mind that the Aussie visa is based on Economic demands and requires labor testing- hiring of foreigners have to be justified with reasons . These are the requirements by federal government. Nsw government wouldn't be a fool to spend time and money to study on industries short of man power .
> 
> I've reasonable assurance to believe that nsw needs us.


I agree.. Even I have talked with few guys already in Australia, Auditors, and they say here is a big demand for us. Organizations look for Auditors and they couldn't finding much applications.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is a small analysis from the data we have gathered so far. This is especially for Internal Auditors having 65+5 points.










*Conclusion:* Internal Auditors having 65+5 points having IELTS equivalent to 7 bands each are waiting at-least since October 7, 2016.

NSW has invited few 65+5 pointers but they are having superior English i.e. 8+ bands each. 

_PS. *ZschAroliya *has been invited to apply from SA not from NSW._

Source: https://goo.gl/k8TAek


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Subscribing... fellow internal auditor

Visa timeline:
PTE: 05/06/17 (L:90, R:90,W:90,S:90)
EOI submitted: 09/06/17
State sponsorship invitation: 22/06/17
Invitation to apply: 29/06/17
Visa lodged: 10/07/17
Medicals: ??
Visa grant: ??

Points breakdown:
*Age - 30 pts
Education - 15 pts
Study in Australia - 5 pts
English - 20pts


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

*New joiner*

Internal auditor

EOI submitted on 18 July 2017 with 75 points without SS.

Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10

No EOI received.. expecting in August 2017


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

JJR88 said:


> Subscribing... fellow internal auditor
> 
> Visa timeline:
> PTE: 05/06/17 (L:90, R:90,W:90,S:90)
> ...





AKExpat said:


> Internal auditor
> 
> EOI submitted on 18 July 2017 with 75 points without SS.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Please do update the following sheet with your case. Will help many.

https://goo.gl/k8TAek

Please keep this sheet updated when any changes occurs in due course. 

We too are waiting here and hope to see things coming soon to us.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Any nsw invitations or grants today ?


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Any nsw invitations or grants today ?


The NSW list isn't updated yet so I assume it's still valid. No one have mentioned anything about approvals yet. Maybe in the next few though. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tikitiki (Jul 15, 2017)

JJR88 said:


> Subscribing... fellow internal auditor
> 
> Visa timeline:
> PTE: 05/06/17 (L:90, R:90,W:90,S:90)
> ...


Hi can i ask which state sponsored u?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Any nsw invitations or grants today ?


Nups.. DIBP as well as all states, all are sleeping together..


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Nsw



tikitiki said:


> jjr88 said:
> 
> 
> > subscribing... Fellow internal auditor
> ...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

JJR88 said:


> Nsw


Nsw like a boss !


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

JJR88 said:


> Nsw





commie_rick said:


> Nsw like a boss !


As per the trend, NSW prefers Internal Auditors - 221214, over External Auditors - 221213 in 2212 group.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> As per the trend, NSW prefers Internal Auditors - 221214, over External Auditors - 221213 in 2212 group.


You might get yours soon


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> You might get yours soon


I hope so. But their are people before me waiting since Oct 2016 having 65+5 points.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like the Occupation ceilings and the round report are ready to be published.

Check out the fixed url: 

12 July round

26 July round

They are now "401 UNAUTHORIZED" not "page not found".

Expect it to be released soon


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

Hi guys, 
Do u know how many experience i need to get assessed in Vetassess for internal auditior?


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Looks like the Occupation ceilings and the round report are ready to be published.
> 
> Check out the fixed url:
> 
> ...


Am really not sure why DIBP didn't publish July results till now , I mean come on :Cry:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiso91 said:


> Am really not sure why DIBP didn't publish July results till now , I mean come on :Cry:


They have done this before. They occasionally do this, publishing two round results together.


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi! I'm new here.
How many years did you work as IA to get positive assessment from Vetassess? I'm wondering why you didn't claim 5 points for work experience in Au? 



JJR88 said:


> Subscribing... fellow internal auditor
> 
> Visa timeline:
> PTE: 05/06/17 (L:90, R:90,W:90,S:90)
> ...


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Same question.
I've heard at least 1 year experience.



diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> Do u know how many experience i need to get assessed in Vetassess for internal auditior?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

MaQ2017 said:


> Same question.
> I've heard at least 1 year experience.





diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> Do u know how many experience i need to get assessed in Vetassess for internal auditior?


Yes. At least one year as they deduct this one year from your total experience in order to give you positive skill assessment.


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you!



BulletAK said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Same question.
> ...


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

MaQ2017 said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> How many years did you work as IA to get positive assessment from Vetassess? I'm wondering why you didn't claim 5 points for work experience in Au?


Hey, I'm applying offshore and i've been working as an IA for close to 2 years.
But it's overseas experience, that's why I am not claiming points


----------



## Gk.0731 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey guys,
Occupational ceilings and 12th July results have been published on the DIBP website.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Gk.0731 said:


> Hey guys,
> Occupational ceilings and 12th July results have been published on the DIBP website.


66 auditors invited to date


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. Quota for Auditors have been reduced to 1,327 meanwhile quota for Accountants have been almost doubled, its now 4,785. That means, many external Auditors have at least a chance to go for Accountants because surely now the cutoff will decrease for accountants as the quota has been increased. Well for Internal Auditors, don't think we have any other option but to wait or increase our points.


----------



## tikitiki (Jul 15, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. Quota for Auditors have been reduced to 1,327 meanwhile quota for Accountants have been almost doubled, its now 4,785. That means, many external Auditors have at least a chance to go for Accountants because surely now the cutoff will decrease for accountants as the quota has been increased. Well for Internal Auditors, don't think we have any other option but to wait or increase our points.


Unfortunately, It doesn't mean anything if 1 person still gets multiple invitations and eats up places of others


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tikitiki said:


> Unfortunately, It doesn't mean anything if 1 person still gets multiple invitations and eats up places of others


Yeah. DIBP must do something for this one. :frusty:


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

26 July 2017 round results are out!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:

1. 26 July 2017 Round Results

*NOTE:* Their is something wrong with the ceiling values posted by DIBP.
Example, yesterday it was showing for 2613 it had 310 out of 2602 invites and now after releasing of 26th July round, its showing only 1 invited out of 6202. :frusty:


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Had enough of this Incompetence by Dibp.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Had enough of this Incompetence by Dibp.


So withdrawing your EOI ??

What alternatives do you have ?

Just grin and bear it

We all make errors and they are humans too
They are under far more pressure then we are to update data
its just a small glitch of the database being off by 1 row

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sumitsagar said:


> Had enough of this Incompetence by Dibp.





newbienz said:


> So withdrawing your EOI ??
> 
> What alternatives do you have ?
> 
> ...


Relax guys.. Think at least they are updating us. What if they wont give us any update :wacko:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. 26 July 2017 Round Results
> 
> ...


Please give them an audit observation- absence of maker checker controls


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Please give them an audit observation- absence of maker checker controls


HAHAHAHA.. So TRUE!


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

My comment wasn't just for this single instance, but overall experience I had with them. Don't know under which rock you are living but the number of "errors" by them is beyond count and Without criticism there is never any improvement my friend. 



newbienz said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > Had enough of this Incompetence by Dibp.
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Why NSW is sleeping.  It's been a month now, whole JULY has passed. :frusty:


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

New Internal Auditor logging in. Could you let me know how do I include the details in my invitation. I have 75 points and the coming round in August will be my first invitation round.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

you will get your invite in a few rounds with 75 points.

for eoi lodgement please search youtube, its pretty straightforward, any specific questions you are confused about, ask us here or at the eoi submitted accountants thread which is much more active.

best of luck.



bmawil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New Internal Auditor logging in. Could you let me know how do I include the details in my invitation. I have 75 points and the coming round in August will be my first invitation round.


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

Hi guys,
Could you lead me for the next. I am really thinking to go and get a year of experience to increase my points score. So I am external auditor and what I found is to work as external I should be registered in CPA coz without the registration I am not allowed to. And what is the procedure of employment assessment for my occupation?

Thanks


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Here is a small analysis from the data we have gathered so far. This is especially for Internal Auditors having 65+5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope this pattern is different, can't wait for October


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

I have filed my EOI on 23 April 2017 with 70 points 189 external Auditor +5 for 190 

Any comments on my prospects of getting any form of invitation soon?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

casweekar said:


> I have filed my EOI on 23 April 2017 with 70 points 189 external Auditor +5 for 190
> 
> Any comments on my prospects of getting any form of invitation soon?


More than six months for 189 as the cut off point is 75. You will get 190 faster


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> you will get your invite in a few rounds with 75 points.
> 
> for eoi lodgement please search youtube, its pretty straightforward, any specific questions you are confused about, ask us here or at the eoi submitted accountants thread which is much more active.
> 
> best of luck.


Hi, my bad. Was in a hurry that day and typed an incorrect word. What I meant was, how do I include my point break up and relevant dates in the signature.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Since the 26th July results are published, I can see that our job had already received a cap of 75 points. So essentially , our chances are none unless everyone got 75 or higher which in my case I can only achieve with better English results.

What are your expections in the next rounds , will such cap be lifted once the high points applicants are cleared ?

Regards,,,


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiso91 said:


> Since the 26th July results are published, I can see that our job had already received a cap of 75 points. So essentially , our chances are none unless everyone got 75 or higher which in my case I can only achieve with better English results.
> 
> What are your expections in the next rounds , will such cap be lifted once the high points applicants are cleared ?
> 
> Regards,,,


I believe, this cutoff will surely decrease within the next 1-2 rounds. It will come back to its old position where we left over.

See trend here: Pro-Rata Occupations Invitation Trend


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> I believe, this cutoff will surely decrease within the next 1-2 rounds. It will come back to its old position where we left over.
> 
> See trend here: Pro-Rata Occupations Invitation Trend


So basically anyone with points less than 70 have zero chance


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiso91 said:


> So basically anyone with points less than 70 have zero chance


For Internal Auditors, they have some chance even at 65+5 points for 190 with NSW but no chance for 189. But of external auditors, no chance even at 65 points as per the trend.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> For Internal Auditors, they have some chance even at 65+5 points for 190 with NSW but no chance for 189. But of external auditors, no chance even at 65 points as per the trend.


NSW are on a comma .. I don't personally think they will come back especially when they have plenty of 70+ applicants on EOI pool to invite over


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiso91 said:


> NSW are on a comma .. I don't personally think they will come back especially when they have plenty of 70+ applicants on EOI pool to invite over


If you see the trend, they are in comma always in the months from May till August. They wakeup post July / August. I agree with your point that they would have plenty of 70 pointers available but remember, they always go for individual occupations rather than the groups. For Internal Auditors, I don't think there would have such a plenty of huge backlog. If they started to send invites, probably 65 pointers may also get it by year end. Further, if cutt-off decreased in the next few rounds, then surely 70 pointers will also start to get invited with 189, then our chances do increase as well.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> If you see the trend, they are in comma always in the months from May till August. They wakeup post July / August. I agree with your point that they would have plenty of 70 pointers available but remember, they always go for individual occupations rather than the groups. For Internal Auditors, I don't think there would have such a plenty of huge backlog. If they started to send invites, probably 65 pointers may also get it by year end. Further, if cutt-off decreased in the next few rounds, then surely 70 pointers will also start to get invited with 189, then our chances do increase as well.


You sir are surely well-made internal auditor 

But nonetheless Am pausing on any PTE trials till the dust settle down by mid September


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiso91 said:


> You sir are surely well-made internal auditor
> 
> But nonetheless Am pausing on any PTE trials till the dust settle down by mid September


Haha! Exactly my thought! I would rather say, pause it till mid October, till mid September chances are slim but lets hope for the best. I am planning too accordingly.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Haha! Exactly my thought! I would rather say, pause it till mid October, till mid September chances are slim but lets hope for the best. I am planning too accordingly.


Bro have you drafted the audit observations on ineffective controls to ensure data integrity of occupation ceiling ?

Please send it to me for review 😊😊


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

My opinion is internal auditors is one of the least common occupations for Aussie pr as compared to others like ICT. It makes me wonder who are the applicants driving the cut off point to 75. Surely this is a supply and demand force but I don't see much internal auditors here. Maybe they aren't from this forum


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Bro have you drafted the audit observations on ineffective controls to ensure data integrity of occupation ceiling ?
> 
> Please send it to me for review ����





commie_rick said:


> My opinion is internal auditors is one of the least common occupations for Aussie pr as compared to others like ICT. It makes me wonder who are the applicants driving the cut off point to 75. Surely this is a supply and demand force but I don't see much internal auditors here. Maybe they aren't from this forum


Haha! Very true bro. But I have an answer for you, this is what I think. 

Have you seen the rush at the Accountants side similarly as for the External Auditors? It is because majority of the accountants can file EOI for both, External Auditor and Accountant, even for both, assessing authorities are same. Since unfortunately, Internal Auditors are also the part of Auditors group and hence are the External Auditors (Accountants), the rush at auditors side is on rise and hence we also see cutoff on rise for auditors as well. If we just look for Internal Auditors, you will find only few and will always wonder how then the cutoff is going higher and higher although their aren't many IAs.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Update:
75 points EOI 03 July 2017 - still not invited 
Hopefully, if the cut-off point is moving roughly 1 month per round (as in previous two rounds), will get it next round.🤞🏻


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Update:
> 75 points EOI 03 July 2017 - still not invited
> Hopefully, if the cut-off point is moving roughly 1 month per round (as in previous two rounds), will get it next round.🤞🏻




I strongly pray that you should be the first one confirming invite on 23rd August round.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys. Anyone from this tread got invited? Please break this killing silence with some good news to cheer for.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Assuming that Accountants are lodging EOIs also as EAs the cut-off point has moved at least to 09 June 2017.


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> I strongly pray that you should be the first one confirming invite on 23rd August round.



My EOI date is 18th July with 75 points. I also hope maybe Aug 23 or Sept 1st round based on the past trend.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AKExpat said:


> My EOI date is 18th July with 75 points. I also hope maybe Aug 23 or Sept 1st round based on the past trend.




I really hope you guys get it very soon.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Haha! Very true bro. But I have an answer for you, this is what I think.
> 
> Have you seen the rush at the Accountants side similarly as for the External Auditors? It is because majority of the accountants can file EOI for both, External Auditor and Accountant, even for both, assessing authorities are same. Since unfortunately, Internal Auditors are also the part of Auditors group and hence are the External Auditors (Accountants), the rush at auditors side is on rise and hence we also see cutoff on rise for auditors as well. If we just look for Internal Auditors, you will find only few and will always wonder how then the cutoff is going higher and higher although their aren't many IAs.


Agree with this


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Any grant today ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Any grant today ?


Yup. 4+ have been reported today. 14+ reported yesterday. DIBP is done with the breakfast now


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> Yup. 4+ have been reported today. 14+ reported yesterday. DIBP is done with the breakfast now


Dang bro , it's approaching 5 pm Australia time. I doubt I will receive a grant today. Hopefully by end of the month


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Dang bro , it's approaching 5 pm Australia time. I doubt I will receive a grant today. Hopefully by end of the month


You're certainly doubting the right thing. Good luck


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have applied with 75 points for Internal Auditor 2212 with my DOE 29th July, 2017. Didn't get an invite on the 9th August, 2017 round. Wanted a reply to 2 questions:

a. By when do you guys think I may receive the Invite?

b. I have all my documents ready for lodging the visa. Once ai get the invite and if my application is complete, what is the approximate time that people seem to be receiving their grant? Only asking as I would like to do my landing after Oct 2018 as I have some commitments this year. 

Thanks





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Not sure if you're 70+5 or 75+5, either way i dont think it sill be long before you get approved by the state and get and ITA.. possibly in the next 3 weeks if your score is that high.

I got my ITA fairly quickly, see timeline below.

As for initial date of entry once you get a grant, I've read on another forum that it's 1 year from either your medicals or australian police check, whichever you have done first.

On a side note make sure your documents are certified copies to avoid delays.

Cheers and good luck 


Visa timeline:
Skills assesment: 23/02/17
PTE: 05/06/17 (L:90, R:90,W:90,S:90)
EOI submitted: 09/06/17
State sponsorship invitation: 22/06/17
Invitation to apply: 29/06/17
Visa lodged: 10/07/17
CO Contact (for medical): 01/08/17
Medicals submitted: 09/08/17
Visa grant: ??

Points breakdown:
*Age - 30 pts
Education - 15 pts
Study in Australia - 5 pts
English - 20pts 
State sponsorship - 5 pts




bmawil said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have applied with 75 points for Internal Auditor 2212 with my DOE 29th July, 2017. Didn't get an invite on the 9th August, 2017 round. Wanted a reply to 2 questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

JJR88 said:


> Not sure if you're 70+5 or 75+5, either way i dont think it sill be long before you get approved by the state and get and ITA.. possibly in the next 3 weeks if your score is that high.
> 
> I got my ITA fairly quickly, see timeline below.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply. It is 75 without state. One of my ex colleagues who is in Australia informed me that he got a grand with a time line of 8 months to enter Australia. So not sure about that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

bmawil said:


> Thanks for the reply. It is 75 without state. One of my ex colleagues who is in Australia informed me that he got a grand with a time line of 8 months to enter Australia. So not sure about that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Question - Do you know how long it took him from the date of EOI to get the grant? (Also what was his occupation) - Just curious.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

JJR88 said:


> Not sure if you're 70+5 or 75+5, either way i dont think it sill be long before you get approved by the state and get and ITA.. possibly in the next 3 weeks if your score is that high.
> 
> I got my ITA fairly quickly, see timeline below.
> 
> ...




Did you get nsw invitation on 70 points as internal auditor??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

JJR88 said:


> Question - Do you know how long it took him from the date of EOI to get the grant? (Also what was his occupation) - Just curious.




It took him 1.5 months. Also he lodged it with the same internal auditor occupation code. But this was quite sometime back like about 5 years back. (Sorry should have mentioned it earlier)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Did you get nsw invitation on 70 points as internal auditor??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nope. No invitation received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Did you get nsw invitation on 70 points as internal auditor??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, let's hope you get a speedy invite too


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

Just lodged my EOI as Internal Auditor with 75 for 189 and 80 for 190. 

Now starts the waiting :/


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Just lodged my EOI as Internal Auditor with 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.
> 
> Now starts the waiting :/


Please do update this sheet in due course: Auditors (2212 Group). It will help us all.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Just lodged my EOI as Internal Auditor with 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.
> 
> Now starts the waiting :/


You will get 190 in no time since 80 is high marks


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

what makes you think that I will get an ITA in no time? 

I thought the cut off rate for 189 is 75 for auditors, which means that this is the minimum I have to get for 189 -> which will mean everyone that has 75 will get 80 in NSW sponsorship. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> what makes you think that I will get an ITA in no time?
> 
> I thought the cut off rate for 189 is 75 for auditors, which means that this is the minimum I have to get for 189 -> which will mean everyone that has 75 will get 80 in NSW sponsorship.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Why are you opting for 190? Just wait for a few rounds (2-3 max) and you will get it.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> You will get 190 in no time since 80 is high marks


No need to apply for 190 as 189 is guaranteed for him within 2-3 rounds.


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

As far as I understood, if I get invited for 190 it will not affect 189 pro rata, therefore giving other people applying for 189 a chance -> indirectly increasing the pool of auditors... isnt that correct?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> As far as I understood, if I get invited for 190 it will not affect 189 pro rata, therefore giving other people applying for 189 a chance -> indirectly increasing the pool of auditors... isnt that correct?


189 - freedom of location to work anywhere in australia
190 - restricted for 2 years to a state

Isnt this correct?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> As far as I understood, if I get invited for 190 it will not affect 189 pro rata, therefore giving other people applying for 189 a chance -> indirectly increasing the pool of auditors... isnt that correct?


Yes you are thinking right but only if you have not opted for 189 at all. Else, either your 189 or 190 invitation will be waisted. I think you better opt for 189 and leave unchecked 190. You will get 189 within 2-3 rounds. Because all who have lower than 75 will go for 190. 

Further 190 will have a 2 year state restriction for you.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> 189 - freedom of location to work anywhere in australia
> 190 - restricted for 2 years to a state
> 
> Isnt this correct?


Thats correct.


----------



## Xavier91 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sry guys Busy days for me recently, forgot to update. i got invited for both GA n Auditor on previous round both 75 point DOE 26/5/2017


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Classic case of double invite. I request you not to let it turn into a triple invite and withdraw one of those eoi's when you get a chance. Congrats on being invited. 



Xavier91 said:


> Sry guys Busy days for me recently, forgot to update. i got invited for both GA n Auditor on previous round both 75 point DOE 26/5/2017


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-accountants-vs-external-auditors.html


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Any grant?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Any grant?


I think Wednesdays and Thursdays are the most possible days for grant.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

Just a thought. Looking at the auditor movement. It looks like they are inviting as of now 75 pointer and its moving at an average frequency of a month. So do you think the next round of invites may follow the same trend. An assumption would be 75 pointer invites for DOE till june end in 23rd august round. Then invites FOR 75 pointers for DOE till july round in the first round of September. So on and so forth. 

What are your comments? Just a trend analysis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bmawil said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a thought. Looking at the auditor movement. It looks like they are inviting as of now 75 pointer and its moving at an average frequency of a month. So do you think the next round of invites may follow the same trend. An assumption would be 75 pointer invites for DOE till june end in 23rd august round. Then invites FOR 75 pointers for DOE till july round in the first round of September. So on and so forth.
> 
> ...


You are near to the prediction. But as the rounds are passing through, the average moving frequency of cuttoffs is decreasing. See the trend here, and you will have a better idea how is it decreasing.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Each time I see this group having no activity, I just feel very disappointed. No luck yet to anyone?


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Yeah. Its so bloody disappointing. Anyone from june filing status who has got invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

I lodged EOI for 189 on 17th August with currently 70 points - will be 75 from october on, but I did not get an Invitation this round obviously... hope for ITA until end of the year. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Kevin23 (Mar 16, 2017)

I feel you bro. I guess double EOIs' owners and double invitations of unused EOIs were invited, so not so many real auditors shared the good news.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Don't want to discourage anyone but forecasts/trends so far: lodging 75 EOI today would get an invitation only after 9-10 weeks. For sure, fellow accountants are enjoying their combos((((





AbsoluteVirtue said:


> I lodged EOI for 189 on 17th August with currently 70 points - will be 75 from october on, but I did not get an Invitation this round obviously... hope for ITA until end of the year.
> 
> Kind Regards


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Once auditors cutoff hits 1 August then it would move swiftly as till first august, ceilings were not announced and people were putting EOIs in both professions. But after ceilings announcement, things changed dramatically. Very fewer people would be stupid enough to spend extra $500-700 on auditor skill assessment when they already know that they will be get invited much more early from accountants. So in my view, cutoff will move very slowly till 1 August due to double invitations but once this date passes, its movement will be gradually increased to nearly parallel to accountants. 
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I wan Aus PR (Aug 15, 2017)

leywes said:


> 2212 - External Auditor
> DOE: 15th June 2017
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30 points
> ...


Hi Leywes, 

I wish to get NAATI to add 5 more points to my existing 70 points, I am working as external auditor too. 

How did you manage to get NAATI please? Appreciate to hear your experience!

Thanks.

Liong


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

handyjohn said:


> Once auditors cutoff hits 1 August then it would move swiftly as till first august, ceilings were not announced and people were putting EOIs in both professions. But after ceilings announcement, things changed dramatically. Very fewer people would be stupid enough to spend extra $500-700 on auditor skill assessment when they already know that they will be get invited much more early from accountants. So in my view, cutoff will move very slowly till 1 August due to double invitations but once this date passes, its movement will be gradually increased to nearly parallel to accountants.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm.. I hope what you are saying should happen. We can only hope, nothing else in our hands.

I just don't understand why DIBP doesn't take any notice on double invitations or re include the waisted invitations back to the pool after 60 days. Jut by waisting their invitations, what are they portraying further? I wonder how would they present the stats? Cant think off seriously!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Don't want to discourage anyone but forecasts/trends so far: lodging 75 EOI today would get an invitation only after 9-10 weeks. For sure, fellow accountants are enjoying their combos((((


Very true. I even tried to sort this thing out but had no luck. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-accountants-vs-external-auditors.html


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bmawil said:


> Hey guys,
> I have applied with 75 points for Internal Auditor 2212 with my DOE 29th July, 2017. Didn't get an invite on the 9th August, 2017 round.





rival50 said:


> Update:
> 75 points EOI 03 July 2017 - still not invited
> Hopefully, if the cut-off point is moving roughly 1 month per round (as in previous two rounds), will get it next round.🤞🏻





AKExpat said:


> My EOI date is 18th July with 75 points. I also hope maybe Aug 23 or Sept 1st round based on the past trend.


Hey guys.. No one of you either got the invite yet?


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hey guys.. No one of you either got the invite yet?




Nope 03/07/17 + 9 weeks = Next round(?) 🤞🏻


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Nope 03/07/17 + 9 weeks = Next round(?) 🤞🏻


Very disappointing.. :frusty:


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hey guys.. No one of you either got the invite yet?


Nope, hopefully in next round bcoz EOI date is 18th July. But more appropriate estimate after cut-off date is released for 23rd Aug round.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AKExpat said:


> Nope, hopefully in next round bcoz EOI date is 18th July. But more appropriate estimate after cut-off date is released for 23rd Aug round.


True.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Disappointing results as per the unofficial estimate provided by iscah.com if it holds true for auditors. The date has hardly moved. Being a 75 pointer also requires one to wait so much. N thats not all. It will take another year to receive the grant.  its getting difficult day by day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bmawil said:


> Disappointing results as per the unofficial estimate provided by iscah.com if it holds true for auditors. The date has hardly moved. Being a 75 pointer also requires one to wait so much. N thats not all. It will take another year to receive the grant.  its getting difficult day by day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When one person is securing 6 seats at a time with 75 points then definitely, its not easy for anyone to secure a position.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> When one person is securing 6 seats at a time with 75 points then definitely, its not easy for anyone to secure a position.




What do you mean by 6 seats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bmawil said:


> What do you mean by 6 seats?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read this below thread and you will know bro. Specially the 13th Post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-accountants-vs-external-auditors.html


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> When one person is securing 6 seats at a time with 75 points then definitely, its not easy for anyone to secure a position.


I know what you mean, but I think people who are submitting more than one EOI have score less than 75. For instance I have submitted only one EOI for 189 & 190 bcoz I expect to receive invitation based on the current points required, so you can say 2 seats. While who have 70 & 65 maybe occupying 6 seats also. Further, more than assessment also has price. However, I am not an expert on this subject, so correct me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AKExpat said:


> I know what you mean, but I think people who are submitting more than one EOI have score less than 75. For instance I have submitted only one EOI for 189 & 190 bcoz I expect to receive invitation based on the current points required, so you can say 2 seats. While who have 70 & 65 maybe occupying 6 seats also. Further, more than assessment also has price. However, I am not an expert on this subject, so correct me if my understanding is wrong.


In you case, you are not occupying any other seat. In either case, you will get only 1 invitation either for 190 or 189 which ever comes first. 

You are right, people having lower points are having multiple EOIs with multiple occupations, generally if Accountant, then 2nd is External Auditor. 

The problem here is, many don't withdraw their other EOIs even after getting an invite against one of the EOIs. This causes wastage of invites and hence it becomes very difficult for cutoff to go down.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

As there was very huge uncertainty regarding ceilings till 10 August so people even with 75 points were submitting multiple EOIs but after announcement of generous accountants ceilings, mostly 75 pointers don't need to go to auditor eoi as they will be very easily invited in accounting so till 10 August cutoff , auditor queue will be expected to move very slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

handyjohn said:


> As there was very huge uncertainty regarding ceilings till 10 August so people even with 75 points were submitting multiple EOIs but after announcement of generous accountants ceilings, mostly 75 pointers don't need to go to auditor eoi as they will be very easily invited in accounting so till 10 August cutoff , auditor queue will be expected to move very slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. Lets hope for the best. At least we should expect some speed after the cutoff reaches end of August. But I think it will still take around 2 months to reach at that point.


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

23 round result is on the site. We moved only for approximately for 21 days

f....c


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

diakov said:


> 23 round result is on the site. We moved only for approximately for 21 days
> 
> f....c


Its 24 days for Auditors.. See trend here.


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

Ye that is what I am saying. Gap moved just for 10 days. In that case 70s will be waiting for ages and I am not even taking about lower points.


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

DOE has moved from 30 May to 23 June. The number of invitation per round is increased from 1000 to 1750 per round, but I don't think it will effect auditors which has a ceiling cap of 1327 for the year. If they increase the number of invitations per round, cap will deplete quickly.

My EOI date is 18th July with 75 points (189), any advice from senior members regarding PCC and Health check. The forms will take time to fill, so any quick method of generating HAP ID and go for health check. I think the forms are available in immi account once you get the invitation or any other method to get familiar with the forms format.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> DOE has moved from 30 May to 23 June. The number of invitation per round is increased from 1000 to 1750 per round, but I don't think it will effect auditors which has a ceiling cap of 1327 for the year. If they increase the number of invitations per round, cap will deplete quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> My EOI date is 18th July with 75 points (189), any advice from senior members regarding PCC and Health check. The forms will take time to fill, so any quick method of generating HAP ID and go for health check. I think the forms are available in immi account once you get the invitation or any other method to get familiar with the forms format.




Yes you can generate HAP ID from immiaccount and initiate medical and pcc now. You are almost certain to be invited in next round. Please remember to inform members if you get invitation on next Wednesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Yes you can generate HAP ID from immiaccount and initiate medical and pcc now. You are almost certain to be invited in next round. Please remember to inform members if you get invitation on next Wednesday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Sure I will.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Hey Guys,

As per 23rd August round we have moved to 23rd June, 2017 with 75 points for the auditor group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Iscah2August23rdReview.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

All the best for tomorrow guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

leywes said:


> 2212 - External Auditor
> DOE: 15th June 2017
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30 points
> ...




I am sure you have been invited by now right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone received invitation for 190 or grant?


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Any good news guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Accountant July 28 75 points invite reported on 189 thread.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Accountant July 28 75 points invite reported on 189 thread.




Any auditor invites reported? Guys pls post your statuses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Invited! Thanks God!!!
Internal Auditor 75 points 
EOI 03/07/2017


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Invited! Thanks God!!!
> Internal Auditor 75 points
> EOI 03/07/2017


Many many congrats man. Proceed with PCC and medical now.

I am still waiting..EOI date 18/07/2017 IA 75..

Lets see.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

rival50 said:


> Invited! Thanks God!!!
> Internal Auditor 75 points
> EOI 03/07/2017


Congratulations


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

AKExpat said:


> Many many congrats man. Proceed with PCC and medical now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are surely there for the next round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Invited! Thanks God!!!
> Internal Auditor 75 points
> EOI 03/07/2017


Many many congrats bro. Best of luck with the VISA application.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AKExpat said:


> Many many congrats man. Proceed with PCC and medical now.
> 
> I am still waiting..EOI date 18/07/2017 IA 75..
> 
> Lets see.:fingerscrossed:


You are the next bro. Just prepare for visa lodgment!


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

My points increased to 75 now and the DOE updated to 30/08/2017. Hope to get an invitation by the end of october...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> My points increased to 75 now and the DOE updated to 30/08/2017. Hope to get an invitation by the end of october...


Maybe you get it before the end of October. All the best bro!


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you! By the way, you think there will be any problem with a PR grant, if I have never been to Australia before?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Thank you! By the way, you think there will be any problem with a PR grant, if I have never been to Australia before?


There were many forumer who gotten pr even though they have not set foot in Australia before


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> You are the next bro. Just prepare for visa lodgment!


Yeah, I am doing my PCC and medicals before 20th Sept. I didn't get invitation today, which means the EOI date has not moved till 18/07/2017, lets wait for the 6th Sept round results.

Iscah has published the unofficial results of 6th Sept round.

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 6th September Skill Select round for 189 visa - Iscah


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

One visa granted to an external auditor !


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/1329042-visa-granted.html


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> One visa granted to an external auditor !
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/1329042-visa-granted.html





It took them 5 months How long have you been waiting for mate?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

rival50 said:


> It took them 5 months How long have you been waiting for mate?


Since march , check my signature


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

commie, I think that the date of info uploaded is more important than the CO contact. Also the quality of information/documents will be important. Considering the five months from the external auditor, I bet you will get grant in like 3 weeks. Just my guess :> good luck


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> commie, I think that the date of info uploaded is more important than the CO contact. Also the quality of information/documents will be important. Considering the five months from the external auditor, I bet you will get grant in like 3 weeks. Just my guess :> good luck


Agree . Quality and integrity of documents is utmost important . I think of myself being audited by Dibp .
For my case is that I'm unable to get Japanese pcc without the official visa lodgement and it takes 8 to 10 weeks to process . Thus I uploaded the pcc in May despite lodging my visa in march


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I have some doubts regarding External Auditor occupation employment claims.

I have decided to claim 5 employment points. I have some doubts. My company is a small audit firm. I am working as an Audit Assistant. I have been paid by cash for 2.5 years. Since last 6 months my employer started giving me cheques.

There are 5 tasks involved in my duties. I am a bit concerned with the amount of tasks. Should it be more than these?

I have already received CPA positive assessment for employment. Any suggestions on this matter? Should I claim employment points?

My employer is ready to verify my employment.

Any suggestions would be much helpful.

Thank You.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have some doubts regarding External Auditor occupation employment claims.
> 
> ...



1. Being paid in cash is not a problem as long as you can demonstrate you are legally employed and have paid income taxes 

2. The duties should be exactly what an auditor does , example: independent assurance of controls testing . Same as above if you can demonstrate that through evidence, you will receive positive assessment .


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> 1. Being paid in cash is not a problem as long as you can demonstrate you are legally employed and have paid income taxes
> 
> 2. The duties should be exactly what an auditor does , example: independent assurance of controls testing . Same as above if you can demonstrate that through evidence, you will receive positive assessment .


My salary is non taxable but yes I do file my income tax returns. My company is a small audit firm and my designation is audit assistant. I have received positive employment assessment from CPA. 

Please tell me one thing, does Case officer require me to work on a high post like audit manager or any top level job? My designation is audit assistant that's why I am concerned.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

nyk.smit91 said:


> My salary is non taxable but yes I do file my income tax returns. My company is a small audit firm and my designation is audit assistant. I have received positive employment assessment from CPA.
> 
> Please tell me one thing, does Case officer require me to work on a high post like audit manager or any top level job? My designation is audit assistant that's why I am concerned.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Mandatory Senior position is something I've not heard of. Logically junior position is allowed since EOI allows zero working experience


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Skillselect results released for 6/9/17 round.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

any grants or state invitations ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

189 round is on 20th September now and as usual, NSW is sleeping since July. Hence this killing silence continues...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> 189 round is on 20th September now and as usual, NSW is sleeping since July. Hence this killing silence continues...


sigh.
keeping my fingers cross for my fellow bros in the same profession.
btw based on previous invitation, what is the cutoff point for internal auditors?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> sigh.
> keeping my fingers cross for my fellow bros in the same profession.
> btw based on previous invitation, what is the cutoff point for internal auditors?


Internal Auditors:

189 - 75 Points, DOE 11th July 2017
190 (NSW) - 65 Points, DOE 7th October 2016


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Any idea about last cutoff for External Auditors with superior English and no experience. With 70+5 for NSW 190


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sumitsagar said:


> Any idea about last cutoff for External Auditors with superior English and no experience. With 70+5 for NSW 190


I read in nsw thread sometime ago that nsw invite those with working experience only + superior English + 70+5.
how many years of exp do u have?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

I am a fresh graduate. So no experience unfortunately. . Hope once the 189 comes down to 70 points they start inviting 70+5 with only superior English.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I read in nsw thread sometime ago that nsw invite those with working experience only + superior English + 70+5.
> how many years of exp do u have?


I am External auditor with 3 years of experience. I have 70+5 points with superior English. What are the chances from NSW? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

nyk.smit91 said:


> commie_rick said:
> 
> 
> > I read in nsw thread sometime ago that nsw invite those with working experience only + superior English + 70+5.
> ...


High chances once NSW starts inviting. What's your D.O.E


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

nyk.smit91 said:


> I am External auditor with 3 years of experience. I have 70+5 points with superior English. What are the chances from NSW?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


as of jan 2017 , the chances is highly possible, however I read somewhere that the list of jobs required of 2017/2018 for nsw has not been finalized yet, correct me if im wrong.

I suppose you gotta wait till the list is confirmed


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

sumitsagar said:


> High chances once NSW starts inviting. What's your D.O.E


My D.O.E is 7 September 2017

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

If I was you I would look to increase my points of possible, but if you are like me and don't have that option just hold out for now and wait for NSW to start inviting again to have some clarity how fast the queue moves. Still I would say you have good chances if you have both superior English and good experience but it might take a while for the invite to come. 



nyk.smit91 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > High chances once NSW starts inviting. What's your D.O.E
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> as of jan 2017 , the chances is highly possible, however I read somewhere that the list of jobs required of 2017/2018 for nsw has not been finalized yet, correct me if im wrong.
> 
> I suppose you gotta wait till the list is confirmed


The list is expected to be released by 15th September. This is what I read somewhere on this forum.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

BulletAK said:


> The list is expected to be released by 15th September. This is what I read somewhere on this forum.


I wonder if that it related to the delay of my grant. rightfully my grant is based on 2016/17 list.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> I wonder if that it related to the delay of my grant. rightfully my grant is based on 2016/17 list.




I don't think so. The changes are always for those who are yet to be invited.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Any guess as to what will be the next cut off date of 189 invitations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

bmawil said:


> Any guess as to what will be the next cut off date of 189 invitations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm speculating that it will be status quo. Cut off points hardly reduce unless the pool of applicants have been invited but there might be chances that the pool will grow .

It's the mechanics of supply and demand. If everyone submits 60 EOI , Dibp don't have a choice but to invite them


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

My speculation is about 3 weeks of movement.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Fellow auditors! I received my grant today


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Fellow auditors! I received my grant today


Great. Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Fellow auditors! I received my grant today




Great man. All the very best. Could you pls post all your timeline dates like visa lodging date, pcc, medical etc. If possible

Also. Do mention when is your first landing date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

bmawil said:


> Great man. All the very best. Could you pls post all your timeline dates like visa lodging date, pcc, medical etc. If possible
> 
> Also. Do mention when is your first landing date
> 
> ...



EOI submission : 11/01/2017
Invitation : 9/2/2017
NSW approval : 27/2/2017 
VISA lodged : 4/3/2017 
Co contact : 27/3/2017
Info uploaded : 19/5/2017
Grant : 14/9/2017


Too early to discuss first landing , Ive much domestic stuff to settle


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Fellow auditors! I received my grant today


Thats awesome bro.. Congratulations!  Happy for you..


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Fellow auditors! I received my grant today




Many many congratulations!


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Congrats man, so happy for you, i guess we won't be seeing you posting much anymore, but it sure gives otger auditors hope that their grants are coming soon 

On a side note i think he/she meant your IED



commie_rick said:


> bmawil said:
> 
> 
> > Great man. All the very best. Could you pls post all your timeline dates like visa lodging date, pcc, medical etc. If possible
> ...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks guys ! im looking forward to more auditors receiving invitations and grants ! come on NSW, there are a bunch of auditors waiting !


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

JJR88 said:


> Congrats man, so happy for you, i guess we won't be seeing you posting much anymore, but it sure gives otger auditors hope that their grants are coming soon
> 
> On a side note i think he/she meant your IED



thanks, ull get ur grant soon ! my ied is 18 march 2018


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Fellow auditors! I received my grant today


Congrats man.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> EOI submission : 11/01/2017
> 
> Invitation : 9/2/2017
> 
> ...




Hey. If you dont mind could you also provide your PCC and medical dates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I am planning to front load all documents once I receive invite hopefully tomorrow.:fingerscrossed:

Below is the list of documents:

•	Passport copy (Date of birth proof also)
•	NIC (National Identity Card)
•	Education
o	Certificate
o	Transcript
o	Vetassess Skills Assessment
•	Experience
o	Offer letter
o	Experience letters
o	Bank statements
o	Pay slips
o	Training certificates
o	Employment visa
•	CV/resume
•	Photo
•	PCC from UAE & Pakistan
•	Medical – Directly sent already completed
•	Polio certificate
•	PTE score report
•	Form 80
•	Form 1221

Should I also upload experience letters and education documents for unclaimed education and experience points, like for some experience I selected not relevant in EOI.

Is anything missing from the above list?

IA 75 points 189 - EOI Date 18/07/2017

Best of luck to all fellow auditors


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not sure about education and experience but do double check if the medical can be reused. At least 501 (medical exam) part of it.


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Not sure about education and experience but do double check if the medical can be reused. At least 501 (medical exam) part of it.


It can be used, nowadays many people doing medicals before but it affects your IED, once you have the HAP ID you can give same reference while lodging visa online.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Not in my case. Couldn't reuse anything but X-rays from my April 2017 medicals


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Not in my case. Couldn't reuse anything but X-rays from my April 2017 medicals


That is alarming for me. Lets see, maybe it depends on the case officer also. My medical are not very old, its 6th September only.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> That is alarming for me. Lets see, maybe it depends on the case officer also. My medical are not very old, its 6th September only.




You will find it out once your 'generate hap id' button will be active. It will show what medical!results are being reused.


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

rival50 said:


> You will find it out once your 'generate hap id' button will be active. It will show what medical!results are being reused.


DIBP says it can be reused, however in my case in fact it will be used for the first time. Reusing it means using the same medicals for another type of visa which was done for another visa type.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ment/assessment-of-health-examination-results

Anyways medical is expensive, so I better wait till CO informs or HAP ID buttons gets active again as suggested by you. Thanks.


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I have not received email, but checked on skill select and status is invited..

IA 189 - 75 points - DOE 18 July 2017


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats mate!


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Not invited as of yet 30th july, 2017 75 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

bmawil said:


> Not invited as of yet 30th july, 2017 75 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ur points breakdown?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

bmawil said:


> Not invited as of yet 30th july, 2017 75 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks..

oh, sorry to hear that. I saw someone in September EOI thread DOE 25th July invited.

So this time also it has moved less than 20 days.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Ur points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Pte -20
Work ex- 10
Age -30
Edu- 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats man. Good going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have not received email, but checked on skill select and status is invited..
> 
> IA 189 - 75 points - DOE 18 July 2017


Many congratulations bro!


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

20th September round, results are out
http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-september-2017-round-results.aspx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

So movement of 18 days it seems for auditors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Many people in my circle, some having 75 points are seriously considering getting a secondary assessment done as external auditor and lodge an eoi in auditing due to the recent disaster in Accounting. Everyone should get ready for much slower movement in auditing.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sumitsagar said:


> Many people in my circle, some having 75 points are seriously considering getting a secondary assessment done as external auditor and lodge an eoi in auditing due to the recent disaster in Accounting. Everyone should get ready for much slower movement in auditing.


The whole system is flawed! Really annoying :frusty:


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

I got 190 Invitation NSW. I will suspend my 189, if everything works out... so you got more chances for your 189s. Least I can do... good luck to everyone!

BTW - 221214 - Internal Audit - 80 Points.


----------



## Jamal2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

*Info*



commie_rick said:


> Auditor reporting in . I was invited by nsw in feb 2017


Hello guys, i just wanted to have your feedback on my case and your views on where do i stand in securing an invite from NSW for Internal Auditor.

i currently am on 70+5 (state nomination)

your views and advice's are much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jamal2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi there, i just wanted to have your feedback on my case and your views on where do i stand in securing an invite from NSW for Internal Auditor.

i currently am on 70+5 (state nomination)

your views and advice's are much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Jamal2017 said:


> Hi there, i just wanted to have your feedback on my case and your views on where do i stand in securing an invite from NSW for Internal Auditor.
> 
> i currently am on 70+5 (state nomination)
> 
> ...


You have good chances with NSW on 190. Just wait for 1-2 months and you will surely get something. With 189, your chances are slim and it may take 6-8 months maybe more.

If you are interested in joining a group of auditors, PM me your number.

Thanks.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Jamal2017 said:


> Hi there, i just wanted to have your feedback on my case and your views on where do i stand in securing an invite from NSW for Internal Auditor.
> 
> i currently am on 70+5 (state nomination)
> 
> ...


Your EOI Date of effect? What's ur points breakdown?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamal2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

JJR88 said:


> Yes, let's hope you get a speedy invite too


Hello , has there been any update in your case?


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Internal auditor - 75 points - 30th july, invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

If you're talking about me well i am still waiting - soon it will be 3 months since i lodged the visa and i know i have a long wait in front of me (hopefully not that long).



Jamal2017 said:


> JJR88 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, let's hope you get a speedy invite too
> ...


----------



## Jamal2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your prompt response. You can add me on whatsapp <*SNIP*>. *Inappropriate comment: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Jamal2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Jamal2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

EOI date is 20.09.2017 
Points break down is as follows.

Age 25
Education 15
English 10 
Work experience 15 
Spouse assessmemt 5 
State nomimation NSW 5


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Jamal2017 said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt response. You can add me on whatsapp <*SNIP*>.


I will add you but please refrain from posting your number in public posts. Rather use private messages. Thanks


----------



## Antelope2 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi guys, 

My EOI for external auditor 75 points is at 9 August 2017 but havent received the invitation yet. 

Breakdown points are: 75 
Pte:20
Age: 30 
Education: 20
Naati: 5 

Could anyone advise when i should be invited? With the storm in Accounting i know that the movement might be slower for Auditor but this is now very pathetic. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Antelope2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My EOI for external auditor 75 points is at 9 August 2017 but havent received the invitation yet.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately we all are sailing in the same boat brother. What else can we do. But you should get it by next round hopefully.

Can you please add up your case here? If you want to join the group of Auditors on whatsapp, the invitation link is inside this sheet.

Thanks.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Dear fellows,
Happy to announce that today I’ve received a grant letter!!! That was a long yet interesting journey for me. Thanks to those who have supported me.

Here is my timeline:
Skilled Individual | Internal Auditor - 221214 (Onshore)

VETASSESS Submitted: 29.02.2016

VETASSESS Positive: 27.05.2016

PTE Academic 02.07.2017 (6th attempt): L: 83, R: 84, W: 83, S: 81

EOI DOE : 03.07.2017 (75+5 Points - 190)
25 - Age
20 - English skills
10 - Work experience 
15 - Education 
5 - Australian degree

EOI 189 Invitation: 06.09.2017
Documents lodged: 06.09.2017 + Partner’s IELTS report 22.09.2017
Medicals finalized: 05.10.2017
Grant: 09.10.2017


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rival50 said:


> Dear fellows,
> Happy to announce that today I’ve received a grant letter!!! That was a long yet interesting journey for me. Thanks to those who have supported me.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> ...


Hey Mate congratulations....

You got speedy grant I can see in your signatures. Wow. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Dear fellows,
> Happy to announce that today I’ve received a grant letter!!! That was a long yet interesting journey for me. Thanks to those who have supported me.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> ...


Hey bro that was super quick. Many congrats!

Please do update this sheet as well. Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

rival50 said:


> Dear fellows,
> Happy to announce that today I’ve received a grant letter!!! That was a long yet interesting journey for me. Thanks to those who have supported me.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> ...




thats fantastic !


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Dear fellows,
> Happy to announce that today I’ve received a grant letter!!! That was a long yet interesting journey for me. Thanks to those who have supported me.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> ...




Hi,

Congrats! Could you let me know what is your DATE OF ENTRY in your grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Dear fellows,
> Happy to announce that today I’ve received a grant letter!!! That was a long yet interesting journey for me. Thanks to those who have supported me.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> ...




Hi,

Could you also provide your PCC date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

PCC was acquired back in January 2017. As for the date of entry - I’m onshore if that’s what you mean.




bmawil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you also provide your PCC date
> 
> ...


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

rival50 said:


> PCC was acquired back in January 2017. As for the date of entry - I’m onshore if that’s what you mean.




Ohhk great. I was wondering as I have just lodged the visa application today. And personally speaking I wouldn’t want to travel before October next year. So im
Hoping my initial date of entry since i am not in australia is somewhere in october 2018 only. I am holding on to my medicals and pcc and will submit the same when to case officer demands so as to slightly delay the process. 

Let me know what your thoughts are guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bmawil said:


> Ohhk great. I was wondering as I have just lodged the visa application today. And personally speaking I wouldn’t want to travel before October next year. So im
> Hoping my initial date of entry since i am not in australia is somewhere in october 2018 only. I am holding on to my medicals and pcc and will submit the same when to case officer demands so as to slightly delay the process.
> 
> Let me know what your thoughts are guys
> ...


It will eventually delay more because once the CO will ask for it, your file be on hold for 28 days. This will just waist your time. Better you should submit your medicals and PCC so that the CO has a complete decision ready application and he or she can grant you more quickly or in other words you may have direct grant.

Best of luck!


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi all got my grant today  over the moon - planning to move in feb next year 

Visa timeline:
Skills assesment: 23/02/17
PTE: 05/06/17 (L:90, R:90,W:90,S:90)
EOI submitted: 09/06/17
State sponsorship invitation: 22/06/17
Invitation to apply: 29/06/17
Visa lodged: 10/07/17
PCC: 12/07/2017
CO Contact (for medical): 01/08/17
Medicals submitted: 09/08/17
Visa grant: 20/10/17
IED: 08/04/18

*No EV as i haven't claimed employment points*

Internal Auditor
Points breakdown:
*Age - 30 pts
Education - 15 pts
Study in Australia - 5 pts
English - 20pts 
State sponsorship - 5 pts (NSW)


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

I am having a little issue with my assessment with Vetassess and I dont want to pay the fee and realize that they are going to strike it down.

The issue is - I have been unable to get a statement of service from any of my last 5 organizations. 3 of them have issued the standard boiler plate letter of how long I worked there, in what position and what department/team. Other 2 haven't even bothered with that.

Now my question is, between the payslips, offer letter, these relieving letter, and the CV i prepared, is it enough to get a positive assessment from Vetassess or do I need something else to make it go in my favour.

The assessment fee is fairly high and I dont want to request an assessment without having gotten all my ducks in a row..

Appreciate any guidance on this.. thanks..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sam2206 said:


> I am having a little issue with my assessment with Vetassess and I dont want to pay the fee and realize that they are going to strike it down.
> 
> The issue is - I have been unable to get a statement of service from any of my last 5 organizations. 3 of them have issued the standard boiler plate letter of how long I worked there, in what position and what department/team. Other 2 haven't even bothered with that.
> 
> ...


You need to get Roles and Responsibility (RnR) printed on your company's letter head plus they might also ask for an Organization Chart (OC) highlighting your department / your position on a company letterhead. If you can't arrange these, you can get a statutory declaration (SD) from one of your past colleagues but the investigation / interviews and verification going forward with SD could be intensive by them as they will surely verify your SD even by calling your employer. Try to get RnR from your company on their letterheads and if possible, the OC. This wouldn't mean that they won't call you at all, they even can but the level of verification wont be that much intensive. Chances are they won't even call you or your employer if your documents are up to the mark. Good luck!


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> You need to get Roles and Responsibility (RnR) printed on your company's letter head plus they might also ask for an Organization Chart (OC) highlighting your department / your position on a company letterhead. If you can't arrange these, you can get a statutory declaration (SD) from one of your past colleagues but the investigation / interviews and verification going forward with SD could be intensive by them as they will surely verify your SD even by calling your employer. Try to get RnR from your company on their letterheads and if possible, the OC. This wouldn't mean that they won't call you at all, they even can but the level of verification wont be that much intensive. Chances are they won't even call you or your employer if your documents are up to the mark. Good luck!


Man, if getting anything from any company was a possibility, I wouldn't be in this stuck up situation.. no org wants to issue a letter of that kind.. atleast none of the 5 I have worked with.. and some of them I left more than 10 years ago.. so there is just not enough push and pull to get something from them..

So, if I am reading ur post correctly, u r suggesting not to apply for a assessment till the SD is in hand ? and I was under the impression that SD is supposed be made by me and then get it notarized and it's not just some letter from an ex-colleague..

If I make 5 legal SD's for my last 5 jobs, will that do the trick ? Or can I bank on them contacting my references that I have provided.. if they contact my references, I will be fine, it wont be an issue..


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

JJR88 said:


> Hi all got my grant today  over the moon - planning to move in feb next year
> 
> Visa timeline:
> Skills assesment: 23/02/17
> ...


Congratulations! I’m moving to nsw in February too! Let’s keep in contact


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Sure - I'll inbox you my number, next step for us: Finding Jobs lol :bolt:



commie_rick said:


> Congratulations! I’m moving to nsw in February too! Let’s keep in contact


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

JJR88 said:


> Sure - I'll inbox you my number, next step for us: Finding Jobs lol :bolt:


thanks check your inbox too


----------



## kejoe (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello all,

I intend assessing with CPA but I have a concern. I need to claim the maximum point possible but right now my years of experience may be a lag. I currently have 4years+ years for experience but I'll complete 5 years in January 2018. Should I wait till then before I assess with CPA, as i understand that 5 years and above should earn me 10 points. If this is the case, at what point would I be able to claim 10 points? In january 2018 or after January 2018?

Or should I just go on and assess with CPA right now then the EOI will update after January? 

Please assist. Thank you.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

kejoe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I intend assessing with CPA but I have a concern. I need to claim the maximum point possible but right now my years of experience may be a lag. I currently have 4years+ years for experience but I'll complete 5 years in January 2018. Should I wait till then before I assess with CPA, as i understand that 5 years and above should earn me 10 points. If this is the case, at what point would I be able to claim 10 points? In january 2018 or after January 2018?
> 
> ...


First of all, Experience assessment for both accountants and auditors is OPTIONAL.
secondly, you can get assessed once, as long as you still have the same job/roles, no need to re-assess.
Bottomline, go ahead and don't waste any time.


----------



## kareem noaman (Oct 23, 2017)

I need your help guys
i am an internal auditor with score 65. can i take an invitation for visa 489 with this score ( 65+10 .
and are there any one here that have had an invitation with this score for visa 489 ?

i want know it is possible or not


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kareem noaman said:


> I need your help guys
> i am an internal auditor with score 65. can i take an invitation for visa 489 with this score ( 65+10 .
> and are there any one here that have had an invitation with this score for visa 489 ?
> 
> i want know it is possible or not


Hi,

I have a similar profile, Internal Auditor, 65 points. Unfortunately even for 489, chances are very slim because the requirements are quite tough to fulfill. 

Please add your case here and you can also join whatsapp group of Auditors via this link: https://goo.gl/k8TAek.


----------



## kareem noaman (Oct 23, 2017)

what is the requirements for visa 489 ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Any lucky person who got invited from this thread in the last round?


----------



## Teamotee (Jul 27, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Any lucky person who got invited from this thread in the last round?


Hi BulletAK,

I suggest you attempt your PTE again for Superior English score. Based on my observation, NSW SS goes for candidates with either 20 pts English or 15 pts Experience.

There was no news when I had 70 with 10 pts English 10 pts Experience. Once I scored my 20 pts English I got a pre-invite from NSW 3 days after I updated my EOI.

Good luck to you mate!


----------



## andrearios (Sep 12, 2017)

any hopes for auditors with 65 (189) or 70 (190)


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Teamotee said:


> Hi BulletAK,
> 
> I suggest you attempt your PTE again for Superior English score. Based on my observation, NSW SS goes for candidates with either 20 pts English or 15 pts Experience.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am an external auditor and have been waiting for SS NSW with 75 points ( 70+5 ss) I have superior English.

What are the chances?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi ,
I have applied for NSW- 75 points -Superior English- Internal auditor
No invitation yet


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Marsaj said:


> Hi ,
> I have applied for NSW- 75 points -Superior English- Internal auditor
> No invitation yet


Hi ! when did you apply? i have also submitted my EOI with 75 on March 2018. 
I am not sure how long is the queue of people with 75 points. Now i can see update on their website that the points for auditors are 80 already....


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an external auditor and have been waiting for SS NSW with 75 points ( 70+5 ss) I have superior English.
> 
> ...


Hi! did you get an invitation?


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

andrearios said:


> any hopes for auditors with 65 (189) or 70 (190)


nope.......i had mine 65 points from may 2017 and no result. now i have 75 and still waiting...


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

I applied on 26th Feb but no invitation




tanya19850011 said:


> Hi ! when did you apply? i have also submitted my EOI with 75 on March 2018.
> I am not sure how long is the queue of people with 75 points. Now i can see update on their website that the points for auditors are 80 already....


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

you have 70+5? I think NSW is only inviting 75+5


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Marsaj said:


> you have 70+5? I think NSW is only inviting 75+5


75 for 189 and 75+5 for 190.
do you have the same application?
did you assess your working experience?


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

HI guys!
So quiet in this group!

Has anyone External Auditor received NSW nomination recently?

Has anyone submitted multiple EOI for different qualifications ( for example one EOI as Accountant and the second EOI as External/Internal Auditor?

Good luck to all!


----------



## spathak463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi,

Especially external Auditors, has anyone of you received NSW state nominations for (70+5) post December 2017.

I have not encountered anyone with 70 points receiving NSW state nomination recently. Is it true?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey

Internal auditor here

I got 75+5 (with superior english) for NSW, received invite on 2nd March, now still waiting for the approval after submitting docs on 9th March.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

pkycme said:


> Hey
> 
> Internal auditor here
> 
> I got 75+5 (with superior english) for NSW, received invite on 2nd March, now still waiting for the approval after submitting docs on 9th March.


Congrats. Can you please update this sheet to help others?

https://goo.gl/k8TAek

Many thanks.


----------



## rishana1004 (Mar 10, 2018)

Auditor with 80 for 189 (EOI 09/02/2018) and 85 for 190 (15/03/2018) with superior English here...still no luck. Start thinking if that’s happening at all..... waiting just turns out to be a waste of tome and money.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rishana1004 said:


> Auditor with 80 for 189 (EOI 09/02/2018) and 85 for 190 (15/03/2018) with superior English here...still no luck. Start thinking if that’s happening at all..... waiting just turns out to be a waste of tome and money.


Very true.. We may see some changes post July 2018...


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi members!
Do you know any External auditors with 75+5 points received invitations in April from NSW for instance for 190? What is the DOE?
My DOE is March, 14
still no invite. 
Is it normal?

Thanks !


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

tanya19850011 said:


> Hi members!
> Do you know any External auditors with 75+5 points received invitations in April from NSW for instance for 190? What is the DOE?
> My DOE is March, 14
> still no invite.
> ...


think external requires 80+5 now

Internal is 75+5


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

pkycme said:


> think external requires 80+5 now
> 
> Internal is 75+5


This will drop with -5 points as soon as they starting taking the numbers again.


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> This will drop with -5 points as soon as they starting taking the numbers again.


I think for 70+5 there shall be some hope after june


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Marsaj said:


> I think for 70+5 there shall be some hope after june


Thats true.


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Dear members!

Do you know anyone who applied as INTERNAL Auditor and DID not assess his/her working EXPERIENCE with VETASSESS, and just got only skills assessment and in order to prove experience just send all ref letters and all other supporting documents to officer and got approval. 

Please kindly let me know! 

Thanks a lot


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> Dear members!
> 
> Do you know anyone who applied as INTERNAL Auditor and DID not assess his/her working EXPERIENCE with VETASSESS, and just got only skills assessment and in order to prove experience just send all ref letters and all other supporting documents to officer and got approval.
> 
> ...


No one can get a positive skill assessment without assessing their experience in case of Internal Auditor because VETASSESS always deduct some experience (minimum 1 year from your employment) in order to grant you a positive skills assessment. Its a requirement.


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> No one can get a positive skill assessment without assessing their experience in case of Internal Auditor because VETASSESS always deduct some experience (minimum 1 year from your employment) in order to grant you a positive skills assessment. Its a requirement.


other than that EOI requires a Reference number/receipt number of assessment...that means they want the assessment done before invitation.


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Marsaj said:


> other than that EOI requires a Reference number/receipt number of assessment...that means they want the assessment done before invitation.


Hmmm not very clear. May i please clarify?

See, i got my skills assessment with CPA as External Auditor cause my experience is mixed. There are two options in CPA - to do only skills assessment or to do skills and employment assessment together, and therefore prices are different. I have chosen the first option as there is not direct REQUIREMENT on the homeafairs website to have an employment assessment. 

So you are telling me if i would like to get only my skills assessment with VETASSESS they will automatically write in this letter how many years of working experience they will assess even if i will ask them to do only skills assessment?

Thanks a lot for your reply!


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> No one can get a positive skill assessment without assessing their experience in case of Internal Auditor because VETASSESS always deduct some experience (minimum 1 year from your employment) in order to grant you a positive skills assessment. Its a requirement.


What about those people who just graduated and did not have any working experience and would like to assess their diploma and get skills assessment in VETASSESS? Does that mean that VETASSESS will not look at their diploma till the moment they will get any working experience?
is my understanding correct?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> Hmmm not very clear. May i please clarify?
> 
> See, i got my skills assessment with CPA as External Auditor cause my experience is mixed. There are two options in CPA - to do only skills assessment or to do skills and employment assessment together, and therefore prices are different. I have chosen the first option as there is not direct REQUIREMENT on the homeafairs website to have an employment assessment.
> 
> ...




No option of skill assessment without experience if you are opting for Internal Auditor. Its clearly written on the Vetassess website that minimum one year of post qualification experience is required. You will get negative assessment if you applied only with you education without declaring your work experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> What about those people who just graduated and did not have any working experience and would like to assess their diploma and get skills assessment in VETASSESS? Does that mean that VETASSESS will not look at their diploma till the moment they will get any working experience?
> 
> is my understanding correct?




Yes correct. They will not until they have atleast one year of experience if the education is related otherwise they deduct 5 years of experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi All,
Any idea when is the next invitation round due for NSW


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

Any hopes for internal auditors this year?70+5 points..feeling worried


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Marsaj said:


> Any hopes for internal auditors this year?70+5 points..feeling worried


Whats your EOI DOE and the points break down?


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

22/feb/2018
superior English
NSW-preferred state
70+5


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

Marsaj said:


> Any hopes for internal auditors this year?70+5 points..feeling worried


NSW does not have specific date when they send invites for state sponsorship.

My friend also waiting for NSW invite with 80 points.


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I have been surfing various platforms to seek invitation criteria / details for Auditors group but been unsuccessful. So thought to have a separate thread were we, specially Auditors, can gather together to share information as much as we can.
> 
> ...


HI bulletAK,

Currently, only NSW is open to internal auditor for 190. I need to ask few thing:
- Any idea about history of whether other states were giving invitations for 190 previously?
- what u think is expected in July after revision? Is there some more states expected to open for 190 internal auditor?

Thanks


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

Also, to mention my details:
Points: 70+5 (NSW 190)
EOI: April 2018
Profession: Internal audit


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Has anyone received invitation through 189 for internal auditor profession?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mkayy said:


> HI bulletAK,
> 
> Currently, only NSW is open to internal auditor for 190. I need to ask few thing:
> - Any idea about history of whether other states were giving invitations for 190 previously?
> ...


Hi,

So far I remember, ACT was offering 190 around 2 years back I guess. Since then, no other state is open for IA.

Cant guess if any state will reopen.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone received invitation through 189 for internal auditor profession?





Mkayy said:


> Also, to mention my details:
> Points: 70+5 (NSW 190)
> EOI: April 2018
> Profession: Internal audit


Guys, can you please fill in this sheet = https://goo.gl/k8TAek
You can also join Whatsapp group through this if you would like to meet your fellow Auditors.

Thanks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone received invitation through 189 for internal auditor profession?


Hi Muhammad. Please see the invitation trend for 189 here: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

Thanks Bro,

Any idea about 489 for IA? Also recently there is 417 which is 2-year short term visa? Are these available too?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mkayy said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> Any idea about 489 for IA? Also recently there is 417 which is 2-year short term visa? Are these available too?


Dont have any idea for 417.

For 489, requirements are very high. You can explore yourself.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/221214

Thanks.


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Whats your EOI DOE and the points break down?



AK, what u think nsw criteria is for IA 190? I know there is no indication & it's based upon guess, what's ur guess?

My guess is that it is also based upon points, now 189 is moved to 80 points, this means they will offer it first to those with 75 points (without state nomination 5 points). What u say?


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

Hi Marsaj

Any idea whether we can get points based on experience before getting qualification?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mkayy said:


> AK, what u think nsw criteria is for IA 190? I know there is no indication & it's based upon guess, what's ur guess?
> 
> My guess is that it is also based upon points, now 189 is moved to 80 points, this means they will offer it first to those with 75 points (without state nomination 5 points). What u say?


Your guess is 100% right. For now they are inviting 75+5 points people.

Hope points get decrease after July.


----------



## moinul (May 11, 2018)

Hi, I just wanted to know if anyone could claim py points as external auditor as it's not clarified in the dibp website.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

moinul said:


> Hi, I just wanted to know if anyone could claim py points as external auditor as it's not clarified in the dibp website.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Whats py?


----------



## moinul (May 11, 2018)

Sorry. Professional Year (PY)


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Any invitation for internal auditors in this round with 75 or 80 points for 189 or 190?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any invitation for internal auditors in this round with 75 or 80 points for 189 or 190?


Seems no update.


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

rishana1004 said:


> Auditor with 80 for 189 (EOI 09/02/2018) and 85 for 190 (15/03/2018) with superior English here...still no luck. Start thinking if that’s happening at all..... waiting just turns out to be a waste of tome and money.


Hi, what's your points break-up?


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Your guess is 100% right. For now they are inviting 75+5 points people.
> 
> Hope points get decrease after July.


If your nominated occupation is external auditor you can claim for 3 years work exp and above. but need to be assessed by related assessing body.


----------



## Saurabh Soni (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi fellow members,
Just wanted to know, out of the two - External Auditor & Internal Auditor, which one stands more chance? & For what type 189 or 190?

As I don't see any IA receiving ITA in a long time..

I have 1 year post qualification experience in IA.

Pls discuss
\m/


Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

@bulletAK please advise me.. I applied for an internal auditor assessment under ANZCO CODE 221214.. And got a negative outcome.. They mentioned that my qualification is assessed as highly relevant but my duties as an IA are not highly relevant... I am planning for reassessment... Should I go for both qualification and employment reassessment or only employment reassessment would be sufficient.. Should I make a new reference letter and cv with revised duties and submit along with the reassessment form.. Please guide me


----------



## tamoor68 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello, bulletAk. can i ask something.


----------



## tamoor68 (Jan 7, 2019)

BulletAK said:


> Your guess is 100% right. For now they are inviting 75+5 points people.
> 
> Hope points get decrease after July.


Hello bulletAk. need your direct assistance . Thanks. please post me at 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tamoor68 said:


> Hello bulletAk. need your direct assistance . Thanks. please post me at
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*>




You can PM me. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billnguyen93 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi all, seems posts were lesser and lesser after May 2018.
Can anyone advise me of my case, any chance of getting invited:

External Auditor 
189: 75 pts since 9th Dec 2017, updated to 80 since 5th Nov 2018

Age: 30pts
Aus study: 5
Bachelor degree: 15
Pte: 20
Professional Year:5
Regional study:5

190: 75 + 5 - NSW

Been reading other threads and there are ppl with 80pts since Aug got invited, but that was it. 
Kinda grim for Acc and Audit alike


----------



## tamoor68 (Jan 7, 2019)

BulletAK said:


> You can PM me. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't able to find a place to PM you, however, here is my case if you could assist.

I am an ACCA member with 4 years experience in Capital market - treasury.

Age is 30
Ielt is 20
ACCA 15
Sister is Australian national 10

These makes 75 points for me. Should i apply for internal, external or accountant? as acca can be used in anybody. which occupation has a lower points these days. Thanks. 

P.S : Read your many comments, you have great knowledge and helped many of us - great work mate. Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tamoor68 said:


> Couldn't able to find a place to PM you, however, here is my case if you could assist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

I think you can best secure yourself if you can get a positive skill assessment for Internal Audit but that requires at least one year post qualification experience to get a positive assessment. The other option is to get assessment for either External Audit or Accountant that can be accomplished without having any experience. 

For the invitation trend, you may follow my sheet here: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE

Hope this helps.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> tamoor68 said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't able to find a place to PM you, however, here is my case if you could assist.
> ...


 Hi dude... Can you please send it again as it's not clear and can't zoom 🔎 to see


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Abysmal said:


> Hi dude... Can you please send it again as it's not clear and can't zoom 🔎 to see


Please use Google Chrome as its just a Google Sheet link.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dude... Can you please send it again as it's not clear and can't zoom 🔎 to see
> ...


 OK thanks


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Guys.. need some advice..
I had 70 (189) points when I applied this year in July.. i had completely given up hope and wasn't even checking my profile any more.. I have no idea whats going on with 489.. and 75 points for 190 was also not giving me any hope..

However, as of today, due to some change in my profile, my score is now 80 (189) and 85 (190)..
I wanted to ask - is there any hope now ? also, are there state nominations I can apply for that would get me the PR.. I have completely lost touch with whats happening on 2212 stream and the state nomination process and points and some guidance or quick pointers would really help..

thanks in advance..


----------

